# Powdered Honey



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I was at a BBQ Cookoff yesterday and a couple guys use a store bought rub that has powdered honey in it. They are getting into making their own rubs and wanted to know if I could make powdered honey for them to use. 

Anyone know how to make powdered honey?


----------



## lavert5 (Mar 6, 2011)

My understanding is its just dried crytalized honey thats crushed into a powder.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

You have to dehydrate it and then grind it up. I have attached a link, go down to the "dehydrating honey" part and it walks you through how to do it, powder it and store it so it stays in powder form.

good luck you bacon eating, chili fries gobbling, fried steak and gravy munching beekeeper. 

http://www.dehydrate2store.com/assets/newsletters/2010-03-01.pdf


----------



## Pyrotechnician (Feb 21, 2011)

alpha6 said:


> good luck you bacon eating, chili fries gobbling, fried steak and gravy munching beekeeper.
> 
> http://www.dehydrate2store.com/assets/newsletters/2010-03-01.pdf


You just made me hungry!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

I have a hard time imagining Hambone at a BBQ Cookoff. You'd think they would have his picture at the gate with a sign "Wanted" or something like that.  

I never heard of powdered honey,but that sounds like another thing to put ont he list of things I'd like to try to experiment with.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> good luck you bacon eating, chili fries gobbling, fried steak and gravy munching beekeeper.
> 
> http://www.dehydrate2store.com/assets/newsletters/2010-03-01.pdf


That sounds like my nutritious breakfast.  Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Swobee said:


> I have a hard time imagining Hambone at a BBQ Cookoff. You'd think they would have his picture at the gate with a sign "Wanted" or something like that.
> 
> I never heard of powdered honey,but that sounds like another thing to put ont he list of things I'd like to try to experiment with.


I know right! BBQ cookoffs are awesome. I am going to enter one, one day. I just go out and drink beer and watch. 

The guy that wants me to make him powdered sugar won Grand Campion this weeekend. That's pretty cool!


----------

